# Пришёл(,) чёрт знает(,) откуда



## TroubleEnglish

Затрудняюсь в понимании того, какая должна быть пунктуация в предложении

*Пришёл чёрт знает откуда*

С одной стороны, если представить под *"чёрт знает откуда"* какое-то одно место, например, подворотню, то запятых быть не должно, ибо можно перефразировать, заменив этим одиночным словом:

*Пришёл из подворотни*

Правда пришлось добавить *"из"*, что, наверное, оправдано, раз у нас есть *"откуда"*.

Если разбивать этот смысл на грамматические части, то черта надо отделять, получая

*Пришёл, чёрт знает откуда*

Если же это всё-таки воспринимается как единое целое, то что делать, если мы заменим черта на что-нибудь не столь приевшееся - на Диму, например:

*Пришёл, Дима знает откуда*

Это уже не устойчивое выражение, да даже и с тем же чертом можно сказать, подразумевая не устойчивое выражение, а конкретный факт осведомлённости черта.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Здесь не нужны запятые: _чёрт знает откуда = неизвестно откуда _или _издалека._


----------



## nizzebro

_Пришёл, Дима знает, откуда = (Он) пришёл, (и) Дима знает, откуда (он пришёл)._



TroubleEnglish said:


> да даже и с тем же чертом можно сказать, подразумевая не устойчивое выражение, а конкретный факт осведомлённости черта.


Не осведомлённость чёрта, а скорее именно ваше близкое с ним знакомство. Чтобы он стал конкретным уникальным чёртом.


----------



## Sobakus

Обстоятельству источника не нужны запятые (пришёл из подворотни, пришёл откуда, пришёл оттуда). Запятая после "пришёл" требует запятой и перед "откуда", ибо получается сложно-подчинённое предложение, заключённое в сложно-сочинённом, и последнее можно разбить на два, например, вопросом:
Пришёл,​<откуда?>​(и/да/а) чёрт знает <место>, откуда <пришёл>.​


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Sobakus*


> Не ставится запятая между главным и следующим за ним придаточным предложением:
> если придаточное предложение состоит из одного только союзного слова (относительного местоимения или наречия), например: _Меня упрекают, *но* не знаю в чем; Уходя, он обещал скоро вернуться, *но* не уточнил когда; Мать температуру определяла губами: приложит губы ко лбу и* сразу* определит сколько._


Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXVIII


----------



## Şafak

TroubleEnglish said:


> Пришёл, Дима знает откуда


Это что?


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Здесь не нужны запятые: _чёрт знает откуда = неизвестно откуда _или _издалека._


Это если воспринимать как устойчивое выражение, а если воспринимать, как самостоятельную грамматическую основу? Для этого я предложил вариант с Димой.



nizzebro said:


> Пришёл, Дима знает откуда = (Он) пришёл, (и) Дима знает, откуда (он пришёл).


Не совсем понял. После знака равенства наличие запятых идёт само по себе или только в том случае, если предложения уже идут полные(вместе с содержимым скобок)?



GCRaistlin said:


> *Sobakus*
> 
> Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXVIII


А можно ли сюда подвести следующий пример:

_*Она пришла(,) он уточнил(,) когда*_

Если мы вторую запятую не поставим, то это может выглядеть как следующее предложение, но с немного изогнутым порядком слов:

_*Она пришла, когда он уточнил*_

А нам нужен конкретно смысл для *"Он уточнил, когда она пришла"*, где видно, что _*"когда"*_ находится в той же части, что и *"она пришла"*. Следовательно, чтобы сохранялся этот же смысл, запятая должна быть вторая:

_*Она пришла, он уточнил, когда*_

Это такой своеобразный и с перепутанным порядком слов посыл для

_*Он уточнил, когда она пришла*_

Хотяяяяя, стойте-ка. А как понимать предложение предыдущее? 
*
1) Он сообщил время, в которое она пришла
*
_*2) Она пришла в тот момент, когда он уточнил (что-то)*_

Как быть?


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> Это если воспринимать как устойчивое выражение, а если воспринимать, как самостоятельную грамматическую основу?


C "чёртом" оно воспринимается исключительно как устойчивое выражение. С "Димой" запятая нужна:
_Он пришёл, Дима знает откуда = Дима знает, откуда он пришёл_



TroubleEnglish said:


> *Он уточнил, когда она пришла*


Смысл этого предложения - самого по себе - вообще непонятен. Что уточнил? Время её прихода? Или что-то другое - после того как она пришла? Ваш пример - сферический конь в вакууме, отсюда и сложности. Придумайте что-нибудь более живое.


----------



## nizzebro

TroubleEnglish said:


> После знака равенства наличие запятых идёт само по себе или только в том случае, если предложения уже идут полные(вместе с содержимым скобок)?


Я поправил то, что слева, прошу прощения. Да, с запятыми, справа просто расшифровка.


----------



## Şafak

Это какое-то горе от ума. Тут реально ответ на все вопросы следующий: придаточное предложение отделяется запятой от главного предложения. Запятая стоит перед союзом, которое и делит все предложение на составляющие. Запятая не ставится в тех случаях, которые Сталин привел из Розенталя. Я вообще не понимаю половину вакуумных предложений. Ваши  предложение не очень замысловатые, чтобы иметь очень сложную пунктуацию. Другими словами, все мы блуждаем в трех соснах.


----------



## nizzebro

TroubleEnglish said:


> А можно ли сюда подвести следующий пример:
> 
> _*Она пришла(,) он уточнил(,) когда ...  ...*_нам нужен конкретно смысл для *"Он уточнил, когда она пришла"*, где видно, что _*"когда"*_ находится в той же части, что и *"она пришла"*


Лучше так -
Она пришла; он уточнил, когда.
Она пришла. Он уточнил, когда.
Она пришла, и он уточнил, когда.

В любом случае нужно препинание, но простая запятая приводит к тому, что следующая далее подч. часть (с 'когда') становится таким же элементом перечисления, что и прочие.
 "Дети легли спать, она пришла, он уточнил, когда она услышала те голоса, ..."
Здесь,возможно такое продолжение - "она взвизгнула" - и тогда, "он уточнил" - это фраза сама по себе, он уточнил что-то из предыдущего контекста.

Язык должен обеспечивать связность при последовательной передаче.


----------



## Şafak

nizzebro said:


> Лучше так -
> Она пришла; он уточнил, когда.
> Она пришла. Он уточнил, когда.
> Она пришла, и он уточнил, когда.


Это еще что такое?)


----------



## nizzebro

Şafak said:


> Это еще что такое?)


Он никак не мог вспомнить, когда появился на свет. Она пришла, и он уточнил, когда.

Конечно, плохо, когда идут сссылки ("когда") на элементы, предшествующие ближайшим потенциальным кандидатам. Но может и такое быть, если в элементе выделен смысл этого же вопроса ("никак не мог вспомнить, когда") - тогда перекликаются два "когда".


----------



## Sobakus

GCRaistlin said:


> *Sobakus*
> 
> Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXVIII


В Розенталевских примерах я бы тоже не поставил запятой, но в данном она мне видится необходимой, иначе читается как устойчивый оборот-наречие.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Розенталевские примеры ничем не отличаются от данного. Если придаточное предложение состоит из одного союзного слова, мы не делаем той паузы перед ним, которую делаем, когда имеется полноценное придаточное предложение. Поэтому запятая не нужна.


----------



## Şafak

nizzebro said:


> Он никак не мог вспомнить, когда появился на свет. Она пришла, и он уточнил, когда.
> 
> Конечно, плохо, когда идут сссылки ("когда") на элементы, предшествующие ближайшим потенциальным кандидатам. Но может и такое быть, если в элементе выделен смысл этого же вопроса ("никак не мог вспомнить, когда") - тогда перекликаются два "когда".


Может я ничего не знаю, но не думаю, что в вашем предложении нужна запятая.


----------



## Sobakus

GCRaistlin said:


> Розенталевские примеры ничем не отличаются от данного. Если придаточное предложение состоит из одного союзного слова, мы не делаем той паузы перед ним, которую делаем, когда имеется полноценное придаточное предложение. Поэтому запятая не нужна.


Во-первых, запятые в русском не привязаны к интонации даже в такой примерной степени(,) как в английском, а скорее примотаны бинтами к воспалённому прескриптивизму писателей о пунктуации. Во-вторых, я уверен(,) что каждый(,) кто произнесёт обе фразы, обнаружит, что "чёрт зна́ет, откуда" интонационно отделяется от "чёрт-знает-отку́да". В техническом языке говорится об интонационном ядре (intonational nucleus).


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Sobakus*
Ну, вообще-то знаки пунктуации придуманы, в сущности, как раз для того, чтобы передавать интонацию, ведь в устной речи мы прекрасно обходимся без них; ликвидация двусмысленности с их помощью - частный случай передачи интонации.

Если у нас есть некий товарищ по кличке _Чёрт, _то, конечно, интонация при произношении следующих фраз будет различаться: _Он отнёс товар чёрт знает куда _и _Он отнёс товар, Чёрт знает куда, - _но различаться после слова _товар, _а вовсе не после слова _знает._ _Куда _в данном случае является заменителем дополнения:
_Он отнёс товар, Чёрт знает куда = Он отнёс товар, Чёрт знает место доставки_
Также и по этой причине запятая перед _куда_ не нужна.


----------



## nizzebro

Чёрт(,) знает(,)  что(,)  чёрт(,)  знает.


----------



## Şafak

nizzebro said:


> Чёрт(,) знает(,) что(,) чёрт(,) знает.


I don't follow:

Чёрт знает, что чёрт знает.


----------



## nizzebro

Şafak said:


> I don't follow:



Чёрт знает что, чёрт знает, чёрт знает, что (он) чёрт, знает.

Чёрт знает что знает чёрт знает что чёрт знает чёрт знает что


----------



## GCRaistlin

*nizzebro*
Мы уже поняли. Не забывайте, что движок форума не отправляет новых уведомлений о постах на почту, пока не зайдёшь на него. Соответственно, приходится заходить после каждого такого поста.


----------

